# Could someone make me something?



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

What kind of font? Any pictures?

Are you just wanting a photoshop type thing that you can print off?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Sunny06 said:


> What kind of font? Any pictures?
> 
> Are you just wanting a photoshop type thing that you can print off?


It doesn't matter what kind of font but I would like something fun, but easy to read.
Yep I want something that I can print off.

I would like a photoshop type thing, lineart, vector art, manip, anything!
here are some pics:
















































I can get more pics if needed


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

**Bump**


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry! I'll see what I can do!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Yay!!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hold on, my program freaked out yesterday. I didn't forget about you!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Here are a few:









































^ I actually took this photo myself 

Hope you like them. I don't mind making more if you want.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^ Thank you! Those are amazing!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Glad you like them! Anything else you need/want? Anything need to be changed?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^I am happy with anything! If you want to make more, go ahead!


----------

